# (Bull) Market July 2021



## ducati916 (1 July 2021)

A new month.

Lets start with new issuance, buybacks & dividends:






















Fairly self-explanatory. Lots of issuance (usually as Options exercise for CEO's) and then the Company buys it all back. Dividends are also going up. How is this possible? Issuance of debt. Corporate debt is so cheap it actually makes sense to do this.

There is no increased production of goods & services, this is all just financial smoke & mirrors.

By sector:


















Mr flippe-floppe-flye:










to be continued....


----------



## ducati916 (1 July 2021)

Part deux:

So in this morning's post I referred to the prevailing bullishness re. the first 6 months and the continuation of the push higher. Some contra-history:















So given that AAPL is a mega-cap and will help move an index almost by itself, yes, this is important.









And counting.






Breadth continues to deteriorate, yet, up we go.

jog on
duc


----------



## Beaches (5 July 2021)

Duc I would just like to thank you again for all the work and effort you put in to your posts. I hope everyone reading the thread appreciates how much time and research goes into your posts.
.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 July 2021)

Wherefore art thou Duc?
Missing your posts.
Feeling a little rudderless....


----------



## qldfrog (17 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Wherefore art thou Duc?
> Missing your posts.
> Feeling a little rudderless....



And the last week quite a smooth slide with everything in red in NY last night
Markets,gold and silver, oil,usd not even counterbalancing but BTC is up


----------



## Dr.Stock (11 August 2021)

G'day Duc
Hope you doing O.K?
 - a lot of effort here and a well earned break
Just bundy on with thumbs up

Appreciate all your stuff as frugal and others have stated


----------

